# Good sites for the "3D cross eyed pics"?



## gifi4 (Sep 12, 2010)

Good sites for the "3D cross eyed pics"?, I love them and want to see more but I can't find any good sites.


----------



## TheTwoR's (Sep 12, 2010)

gifi4 said:
			
		

> Good sites for the "3D cross eyed pics"?, I love them and want to see more but I can't find any good sites.



Link.


----------



## aimansss95 (Sep 12, 2010)

Trashed Post said:
			
		

> gifi4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i lol'd hard


----------



## gifi4 (Sep 12, 2010)

Trashed Post said:
			
		

> gifi4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have already searched, I said that I  can't find any good sites, meaning I have already searched for them.


----------



## Chaosruler (Sep 12, 2010)

3DS was meant to get your porns with you... on 3D!, now you can watch it anywhere you want!


----------



## gifi4 (Sep 12, 2010)

Chaosruler said:
			
		

> 3DS was meant to get your porns with you... on 3D!, now you can watch it anywhere you want!


wtf are you going on about!?


----------



## FireGrey (Sep 12, 2010)

3D Porn!
I gotta get in on that.


----------



## TheTwoR's (Sep 12, 2010)

gifi4 said:
			
		

> Trashed Post said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Surely you're gonna want to mention you already searched before trolls like me come to the thread 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyway I'll find a site, just give me a couple of minutes...

I think I got something from a quick Google search.
Not too sure if it's what you're looking for.
Didn't have the time to check it out but... here it is.

Link.






EDIT: Sorry mates, double posted.


----------



## 0ddity (Sep 12, 2010)

I would think something more like this, you don't have to cross your eyes if you've got some practice. 

Here's a sample:






http://tiny.cc/juzbg


----------



## giratina16 (Sep 12, 2010)

Am I the only only one who doesn't like the idea of 3D porn? I mean a money shot in 3D? Not nice.


----------



## Maplemage (Sep 12, 2010)

Link
Hope that helped =D


----------



## Delta517 (Sep 12, 2010)

tails100 said:
			
		

> Link
> Hope that helped =D



Is that a lame joke?


----------



## Fluganox (Sep 12, 2010)

Hahaha, I love them too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I used to play this in school all the time cause it looked like I wasn't on games 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Magic-Eye Tetris

Enjoy


----------



## Delta517 (Sep 12, 2010)

Fluganox said:
			
		

> Hahaha, I love them too
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That was awesome! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



It was a little hard to focus in the beginning, but it was fun. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Somebody know more games like this?


----------



## Tanas (Sep 12, 2010)

http://www.eyetricks.com/stereograms/onlin...ereocreator.htm


----------



## Eon-Rider (Sep 12, 2010)

Fluganox said:
			
		

> Hahaha, I love them too
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can't do these. =(


----------



## person66 (Sep 12, 2010)

I can do the cross eyed ones, but not the magic eye pics


----------



## 0ddity (Sep 12, 2010)

The magic eye ones are easy, once you get used to doing it. You just have to stare at the picture, and adjust your focus to just past the picture. Just practice slowly adjusting your focus, then do it while looking at the picture.


----------



## Delta517 (Sep 12, 2010)

Tanas said:
			
		

> http://www.eyetricks.com/stereograms/onlin...ereocreator.htm



GBAtemp!


----------



## KingVamp (Sep 12, 2010)

Delta517 said:
			
		

> Tanas said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stupid Jedi mind tricks I just can't get it


----------

